# Database Discussions > MS SQL Server 7/MS SQL Server 2000 >  Emergency !!!Could not allocate space for object ...

## Irene

Could anyone please help me in fixing this error asap...

Server: Msg 1105, Level 17, State 2, Line 1
Could not allocate space for object &#39;(SYSTEM table id: -334560816)&#39; in database &#39;TEMPDB&#39; because the &#39;DEFAULT&#39; filegroup is full.

----------

It seems to be a space problem. If your TEMPDB is set to grow automatically, check for your hard disk space.




------------
Irene at 8/16/00 1:09:49 PM

Could anyone please help me in fixing this error asap...

Server: Msg 1105, Level 17, State 2, Line 1
Could not allocate space for object &#39;(SYSTEM table id: -334560816)&#39; in database &#39;TEMPDB&#39; because the &#39;DEFAULT&#39; filegroup is full.

----------


## Ray Miao

Ensure you let tempdb grows automatically and there is enough disk space to host it.


------------
Irene at 8/16/00 1:09:49 PM

Could anyone please help me in fixing this error asap...

Server: Msg 1105, Level 17, State 2, Line 1
Could not allocate space for object &#39;(SYSTEM table id: -334560816)&#39; in database &#39;TEMPDB&#39; because the &#39;DEFAULT&#39; filegroup is full.

----------


## param

It seems to be a space problem. If your TEMPDB is set to grow automatically, check for your hard disk space

Param

------------
 at 8/16/00 2:03:56 PM

It seems to be a space problem. If your TEMPDB is set to grow automatically, check for your hard disk space.




------------
Irene at 8/16/00 1:09:49 PM

Could anyone please help me in fixing this error asap...

Server: Msg 1105, Level 17, State 2, Line 1
Could not allocate space for object &#39;(SYSTEM table id: -334560816)&#39; in database &#39;TEMPDB&#39; because the &#39;DEFAULT&#39; filegroup is full.

----------


## Dave.y

I got the same error listed below.  I checked that my tempdb automatically grow by 10%.  Do you have any other suggestions to revolve this issue?

I am planning to write a loop so that I will delete every 100,000 records, then I will commit.  The error occurs when I tried to delete about 3 million records.


Server: Msg 1105, Level 17, State 2, Procedure ..., Line 48

Could not allocate space for object '(SYSTEM table id: -1028076866)' in database 'TEMPDB' because the 'DEFAULT' file group is full.

----------


## mr.sql

do you have enough disk space for the db to grow?

----------


## Dave.y

Yes, I do.

----------


## rmiao

Change tempdb's initial size to make it bigger. And you can expand tempdb manually before run your process.

----------

